# Sperren der LAN-Verbindung bei Sinus 1054



## lizz (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe auf Hilfe!Ich habe eine persönliches Problem ...
Der Router ist über den Computer per Netzwerkkabel verbunden, mein Rechner ist per WLAN im Internet. Kann ich die Verbindung über Router mit dem Netzwerkkabel in der Konfigurationssoftware sperren oder geht das gar nicht?   Ich bin der Admin, finde aber keine Möglichkeit diese Verbindung zu deaktivieren, aber eigentlich müsste das doch gehen oder? 
Bitte helft mir!

Danke voraus!


----------

